# Dirt Rally kostenlos bei Steam



## DrOwnz (16. September 2019)

Nachdem ja auch ständig die Epic geschenke groß in die news kommen, hier mal eins für Steam:

Save 100% on DiRT Rally on Steam


----------



## julian35152 (16. September 2019)

Kann ich komischer weise seit Tagen nicht zu meine Bib Hinzufügen...
Fenster Öffnet sich kurz und das wars


----------



## DrOwnz (16. September 2019)

julian35152 schrieb:


> Kann ich komischer weise seit Tagen nicht zu meine Bib Hinzufügen...
> Fenster Öffnet sich kurz und das wars



kann man auch über den client machen, wenn man nach dem game sucht


----------



## julian35152 (16. September 2019)

Ja das meine ich auch..
Angeblich ist es in der Bib aber ich kann es nicht Installieren und angezeigt wird es auch  nicht.


----------



## DrOwnz (16. September 2019)

julian35152 schrieb:


> Ja das meine ich auch..
> Angeblich ist es in der Bib aber ich kann es nicht Installieren und angezeigt wird es auch  nicht.



das hört sich komisch an, Client mal neu gestartet?


----------



## amdahl (16. September 2019)

Das Problem scheinen gerade fast alle zu haben. Vielleicht wird es ja noch behoben bevor die Aktion ausläuft. Mir ging es jedenfalls genauso, und den Kommentaren auf Steam zufolge auch vielen anderen.


----------



## DrOwnz (16. September 2019)

amdahl schrieb:


> Das Problem scheinen gerade fast alle zu haben. Vielleicht wird es ja noch behoben bevor die Aktion ausläuft. Mir ging es jedenfalls genauso, und den Kommentaren auf Steam zufolge auch vielen anderen.



Steam Community hilft schnell:

"In short, try to open the steam console using win+R, type steam://open/console, from the console you need to enter download_depot 310560 310561 2973605303453122986.
Will the inscription in the console downloading depot-it means that the files are downloaded."


----------



## julian35152 (16. September 2019)

Also laut Taskmanager lädt der nichts und in den Steam ordner ist auch nichts zu finden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## julian35152 (16. September 2019)

Ich Sehe grade das in Steam bei Downloads, Unter Aktuell was geladen wird.
Mit 10MB/s normaler wert wäre 50MB/s bei mir...

Hat angeblich 16gb geladen heute...
Warten wir mal ab bei ca 25gb sollte das Game ja geladen sein!


----------



## DrOwnz (16. September 2019)

julian35152 schrieb:


> Ich Sehe grade das in Steam bei Downloads, Unter Aktuell was geladen wird.
> Mit 10MB/s normaler wert wäre 50MB/s bei mir...
> 
> Hat angeblich 16gb geladen heute...
> Warten wir mal ab bei ca 25gb sollte das Game ja geladen sein!



Steam rechnet in MegaByte, nicht MegaBit, deswegen sehen Steam downloadgeschwindigkeiten sehr langsam aus


----------



## julian35152 (16. September 2019)

Ne ich meine schon MB

Habe ein 500k Leitung und wenn ich max lade habe ich 50MB/s

Wenn ich also grade mit ca 10mb lade, ist das ja quasi eine 100k leitung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## julian35152 (16. September 2019)

Mittlerweile Lädt er nichts mehr und und es gab die Bestätigung in der Console.
Zwischendurch gab es einen fehler weil ich den zweimal gestartet habe!
Und er es dann nochmal geladen hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Steam wird es immer noch nicht Angezeigt oder im Shop gestartet...

Die Files finde ich in:
\Steam\steamapps\content\app_310560\depot_310561

Anwendung Startet aber nicht! Auch nicht mit Kompatibilitätsmodus/Admin


----------



## KrHome (16. September 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis. Hab's mir gerade eben über die Steam Website gesichert. Jetzt müsste ich nur noch irgendwann mal Lust haben Steam zu installieren.  Laut Reviews scheint die Aktion aber ohnehin gerade buggy zu sein, weil es trotz Erwerb nicht in der Library auftaucht.


----------



## julian35152 (16. September 2019)

Habe Grade nochmal ein wenig Google angeworfen.
Unter folgendem Link kann sehen ob es wenigstens in der Datenbank ist und euch gehört... (Ihr müsst Angemeldet sein auf der HP)
Also nur abwarten bis es ein Fix gibt und dann kann man los legen.

Login


----------



## DJPX (16. September 2019)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem kostenlosen Spiel habe es mir gleich geholt.



julian35152 schrieb:


> Habe Grade nochmal ein wenig Google angeworfen.
> Unter folgendem Link kann sehen ob es wenigstens in der Datenbank ist und euch gehört... (Ihr müsst Angemeldet sein auf der HP)
> Also nur abwarten bis es ein Fix gibt und dann kann man los legen.
> 
> Login



Das heißt wenn das Spiel da auftaucht hat man es sicher bekommen?


----------



## julian35152 (16. September 2019)

DJPX schrieb:


> Das heißt wenn das Spiel da auftaucht hat man es sicher bekommen?



Ja das sind deine Spiele die dir zugesichert Worden sind.
Gekaufte und F2P werden Dort gelistet.
Alles was du mal Installiert hast.


----------



## julian35152 (16. September 2019)

SOOO

Gerade Steam Gestartet und das Game war in der Bib..
Installieren ging auch ohne Probleme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. September 2019)

Über die Steam APP beim Handy ging es.
Dirt ist in ihrer Bibliothek stand da.


----------



## amdahl (16. September 2019)

Seit heute taucht es auch bei mir in der Bibliothek auf


----------



## DJPX (17. September 2019)

julian35152 schrieb:


> Ja das sind deine Spiele die dir zugesichert Worden sind.
> Gekaufte und F2P werden Dort gelistet.
> Alles was du mal Installiert hast.



Interessant ich habe da sonst nur noch ein anderes Spiel das ich 2014 bekommen hätte sollen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. September 2019)

Aktion vorbei.


----------

